

Ask PG: Can't flag or downvote anymore - bhavin

Just realized I am unable to downvote a comment or flag a post anymore. Is there a change in threshold/policy for that?
======
GFischer
I'm not PG but I remember reading that it was a sliding scale based on the
average karma... so if your karma grows slower than the total karma, you might
have lost the ability.

I can't find the interesting link with the analysis I read it from (it was
from around the time PG removed the points), but there's some confirmation
here:

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#cantdownvot...](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ#cantdownvote)

~~~
chc
Yeah, the thresholds are constantly creeping upward. I don't know what they
are now, but I'm pretty sure they're somewhere above 600.

